# Kitchen as promised



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

I promised pictures of the switches to my kitchen here at home after the remodeling was finished. Well we are just about finished so here are the pics' with descriptions of what does what here in the UK










Ultra thin - Chrome Finish.

Over worktop reading left to right. Telephone outlet - Data Outlet - Dual switched socket. (twin 13 amp outlets)











Over worktop switches. Top row Mains on indicator - 3 lighting switches.

Bottom row. Mains on indicator - 3 double throw
20 amp switches to control ( Washer - fridge - dish 
washer) I purposely did not get these engraved.










Over worktop switches. From left to right. 50 amp Oven/hob with indicator.
13 amp switched socket outlet.
20 amp switch to remote pump under sink.

So folks. That's how we do it over here. More or less.

Frank


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Neat work, Frank. 

I have a question about the one's that are three in a row (oven, receptacle, and pump switch). The three boxes appear to be a slightly different size each, yet they all line up in a straight line along the bottom. Are your boxes made so that if you put the bottoms to the same line when you're doing the rough-in, they'll all trim out evenly in a straight line?


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Marc,

The single boxes are the same size. You can be 'out ' a little because the centre fixings have adjustable lugs to accommodate for this. The Hob/Oven switches can be the same size as the sockets but cables can be a tight squeeze. I wanted to use the small type but they are mounted on a single breeze block (clinker) wall so the deeper box needed would have gone straight through.

Any other difference in levels or sizes are just illusions. Sorry but I am only a photo snapper.

Frank


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Definetly a nice looking finish.


----------



## YoungSparky (May 21, 2008)

That is sharp! Unfortunately, I haven't been able to mess with too much of the customization end of this profession, but I surely look forward to it. 

Lol, just to throw this out there, we had a client today request that we use standard toggle switches opposed to Decora. The funny thing is that this house was in a upper class neighborhood where you would assume to use decora. O well. To each his own.:whistling2:


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice work Frank, very well finished.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Acceptable, but chrome went out in the 80's here... brushed nickel, now that's all the rage...


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

frank said:


> I promised pictures of the switches to my kitchen here at home after the remodeling was finished. Well we are just about finished so here are the pics' with descriptions of what does what here in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the promised pictures. Nice work, and I do like the lighted switches.

Looks like your tile man worked with you also.

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

High Wirey

Neon indicating switches as they are called are popular here in the UK. You get an at a glance indication of the switch being on or off.

Most electricians list the tiler amongs his nightmares but this one was prettyy good.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Frank, one of the switches says 20 amp remote pump under sink, is that like a macerater pump or something different?


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Random.

Yep! It's the Macerator. Called a Waste Disposal unit here.I hate those things. When they need reair it's like putting your hand into a cows backside.

Frank


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

frank said:


> Random.
> 
> Yep! It's the Macerator. Called a Waste Disposal unit here.I hate those things. When they need reair it's like putting your hand into a cows backside.
> 
> Frank


 
"I'm sorry maam, you need to call a plumber". I would rather not be anywhere near something that reminds me of a cows butt. You guys also have toilets like that in some places if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

saniflo for toilet horrible


----------



## simmo (Dec 12, 2007)

Very nice work Frank,

It looks similar to our Clipsal range of products,

http://www.clipsal.com.au/trade/pro...witches/reflection_-_expression_without_words


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow that looks great. 
I have never seen plugs with a switch built into it like that before. 



simmo said:


> Very nice work Frank,
> 
> It looks similar to our Clipsal range of products,
> 
> http://www.clipsal.com.au/trade/pro...witches/reflection_-_expression_without_words


Some nice stuff on that site, too bad its all AU plugs.


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

Why do you have a switch for the fridge?


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Fridge will be built-in/under worktop. Plug and socket will be behind fridge. Disconnect will not be accessible so he put a switch above the worktop to provide isolation....Well that's only my thoughts, but since we are both in UK


----------

